# Punch (Hon) London Club (Maduro) Cigar Review - Good evening cigar.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had four of these and they were all very consistent. Great construction and burn, excellent draw, toasty flavor. They get a little bitter ne...

Read the full review here: Punch (Hon) London Club (Maduro) Cigar Review - Good evening cigar.


----------

